# Road cases!!



## xmikex (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm looking to get a lift off case made for my shiva!
Who else besides Clydesdale should i contact?


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Angstrom cases off ebay where i got mine great cases and they custom make em too cheers!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Audio Hardware on O'Connor does custom flight case work: http://www.audiohardware.ca/


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> Angstrom cases off ebay where i got mine great cases and they custom make em too cheers!


While I can attest to how quality Angstrom is (they made the cases for my Bogner head and cab), its a shame how much they've jacked their prices.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a nice flight case that is from an office environment..its a big one on wheels.
Its about 4x4x4 padded aluminum with black panels..

Sorry not trying to hijack the thread..just trying to find a use for it..


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

You can try these guys:

http://www.kingcases.com/

http://www.thecasemakersco.com/

If you're moving your own amps and don't absolutely need a road case, this company makes the best and most protective amp covers on the market:

http://www.coveramp.com


----------

